# T5 and other fat burners??



## glenp (Mar 10, 2012)

hi people just been looking at fat burners got a little stubborn weight that wont shift, been looking at T5 does anyone have an experiences with these? would anyone recommend them? is there anything better ?

thanks for any advice...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

T5's are an appetite suppressant mate.

They do work but l am led to believe pro longed use is dangerous.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

glenp said:


> hi people just been looking at fat burners got a little stubborn weight that wont shift, been looking at T5 does anyone have an experiences with these? would anyone recommend them? is there anything better ?
> 
> thanks for any advice...


I did 2 cycles of T6 and had amazing results for what it is and is more powerful than T5, pic below.


----------



## Elite Nutrition (Sep 28, 2011)

If you are going to use it, cycle it. Something like 2 weeks on 1 week off etc. Your body will get used to it and thats when some people start increasing the dosage to get the same effects as when they just started


----------



## glenp (Mar 10, 2012)

cheers guy for the advice.thanks


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Why am I the only person who seems worried that T5 fat burners contain 'synoprene' rather than synephrine?

If a company can't spell on their own label it makes me question the quality control elsewhere lol.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

bdcc said:


> Why am I the only person who seems worried that T5 fat burners contain 'synoprene' rather than synephrine?
> 
> If a company can't spell on their own label it makes me question the quality control elsewhere lol.


T5 should just be ephedrine/caffeine/aspirin...


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Are you sure, Forza T5s?

http://www.t5fatburners.net/?gclid=CN6mgsmp9K8CFRQrfAod_l86Vw#linkingredients

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Forza-Strength-Burners-Thermogenic-Slimming/dp/B0059JRRUI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336605055&sr=8-1

There are so many variations which use a similar name. I am not even convinced everyone here is talking about the same product.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Or this, another different ingredient list.

http://www.desirablebody.co.uk/weight-loss/reactive-t5-original.html


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

TBH i think T5s are pants now a days. Quality and quantity of the ephs in each cap is probably half of what it used to be years ago.

actually found a good legal, but for how long, fat burner like Warrior Blaze beats T5s hands down + theyre cheaper and you get 50% more. T5s, 60x caps, Blaze 90x per tub.

know loads of ppl dropping them before going out of the pi$$, aswell as for fat burning ha.


----------

